# Bauchwassersucht ???



## veloxi (27. Juli 2020)

Liebe Teichgemeinde
Ich mache mir Sorgen um ein Koi,  welcher ein leichten dicken Bauch aufweist, hinter der Bauchflosse. Ich habe bereits ein Koi durch Bauchwassersucht verloren! Das fing genauso an. Hatte ich auch damals von berichtet.

    
Habe ihm ein Salzbad gegönnt





_View: https://youtu.be/rAVFpkm2OxM_


Hier ist es besser zu sehen!

Wasserwerte KH 6  PH 7,2
Auch sonst nicht groß auffällig, außer das sie alle nicht gerade Fresssüchtig sind!
Danke schon mal vorweg für Eure  Meinung
LG


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juli 2020)

Tja, entweder Laichansatz oder Bauchwassersucht. Glaube nicht das du da viel mehr machen kannst als abwarten und dein Teichwasser in Best möglichen zustand halten.


----------



## Christi (27. Juni 2022)

Hallo, auch ich habe 2 wahnsinnig dicke Goldfische. Gefühlt platzen sie bald.... anfangs dachte ich sie seien trächtig....   mittlerweile glaube ich daran nicht mehr....  ich habe hier viel im Forum geforscht....  komme aber zu keinem endgültigen Ergebnis...
bitte schaut doch selbst einmal....  abstehende Schuppen z.B. kann ich nicht erkennen und hervorstehende Augen auch nicht. Sie fressen und sind munter im Teich unterwegs....   aber schwimmen halt schief...  seitlich bißchen übergewichtig denk ich.


----------



## koiteich1 (27. Juni 2022)

Kann mich da Tottoabs nur anschließen 
Aber meiner Meinung nach sieht das nicht unbedingt nach Bauchwassersucht aus
Hat der Koi anstehenden Schuppen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2022)

Hi Armin,

das mit dem Koi ist schon 2 Jahre her, da hat sich Christiane halt unten dran gehangen

@Christiane

Laichansatz ist das keiner, da werden Goldfische bei weitem net so dick

BWS kann durchaus sein. (bei dem weißen sind durchaus schon einige Schuppen zu sehen die nicht mehr ganz anliegen)
Kann auch ne akute Verstopfung/Darmverschluß oder halt auch Tumore sein die solche Aufblähungen verursachen

ne BWS selbst ist medikamentös nicht behandelbar, da es keine Krankheit im eigentlichen Sinne ist -die geht meißt auf bakteriele Belastungen zurück (zur Laichzeit wegen vergammelnder unbefruchteter Eier und Sperma ja leicht erklärbar ist). Da hilft im Anfangsstarium von BWS nur die Keimbelastungen des Becken- oder Teichwassers durch große Wasserwechsel so gering wie möglich zu halten und hoffen das das fischeigene Imunsystem noch damit fertig wird und es nicht weiter vermehrt zu Wassereinlagerungen im Gewebe kommt.

MfG Frank


----------



## koiteich1 (27. Juni 2022)

Frank da hast du natürlich Recht 
Hab ich übersehen


----------



## center (28. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte es schon einmal irgendwo anders geschrieben:
Mein __ Goldfisch hatte richtig abstehende Schuppen, sah aus wie ein Igelfisch. 
Ich hatte ihn in eine Regentonne mit Salzwasser getan, ca 14 Tage. Das ist jetzt 2 Jahre her.
Er hat zwar 2-3 Schuppen verloren, aber es geht ihm wieder prächtig.


----------

